# Cheaterjack Tree Pusher



## Lee Collis (Feb 13, 2017)

The Cheaterjack tree pusher has been in the field since 2001. It has been tried and proved in the tree industry. The Cheaterjack tree pusher is now being manufactured on a regular basis and available to the public. For questions and concerns I will post my contact information below. I also have pictures and videos available.

Lees Trees , 239-728-8733


----------



## Lee Collis (Feb 14, 2017)

Here is the link to a promotional video on youtube. If your interested in more info I have plenty of information,videos, and pictures i can email to you at your convienence.


----------

